# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Popualtion Columns Conditionally

## matthewjdidiano

I am attempting to modify a simple query. Below is the query: 

SELECT DISTINCT RMAN_SUBJOB_DETAILS_T.DB_NAME,  RMAN_SUBJOB_DETAILS_T.INPUT_TYPE, MAX(RMAN_SUBJOB_DETAILS_T.END_TIME) AS "END TIME"
FROM RMAN_SUBJOB_DETAILS_T
GROUP BY RMAN_SUBJOB_DETAILS_T.DB_NAME, RMAN_SUBJOB_DETAILS_T.INPUT_TYPE

The output shows 3 columns: Name, Input type, and max end time.
I want to write the query so that I can have three different max end time columns (called 'LAST_ARCH_LOG_BACKUP' , "LAST_LEV1_BACKUP", and "LAST_LEV0_BACKUP") these columns will be populated based on one of three input types ("ARCHIVELOG", "DB INCR" and "FULL" repectively. Is there a way to rewrite my query above so that this output is presented as these five columns:

Name, input type, LAST_ARCH_LOG_BACKUP, LAST_LEV1_BACKUP, LAST LEV0_BACKUP

----------


## skhanal

Look for CASE statement that allows you to pivot rows into column.

----------

